# Does a diary help?



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi everyone. This is the first time I've logged in in a while..
I've been trying to maintain positive thoughts lately, and it's working. I went to the mall by myself today, I was pretty anxious, but I did manage to accomplish my goal. However, I do need more tips on maintaining positive thoughts and goals. I was wondering if a diary helps any of you get your feelings off your chest? Does it make you less anxious, more anxious, or is do you feel the same after you finish writing? Thanks =)


----------



## sunkist25 (Feb 21, 2011)

I feel about 1000 times better when I write in a diary. I used to write in a notebook until I became too paranoid that someone would find it-- now it's in a word document buried in a half-dozen folders. XD 
It's also a good way to organize your thoughts-- I sometimes find that if I stop thinking and just write whatever comes to mind, I'll look at it and say "Ah! THAT'S what I was trying to figure out!"
So in conclusion, yeah, a diary will probably beneficial, but I'm just speaking from my own experiences here.


----------



## Xsonz (Feb 21, 2011)

I would have to say yes. Though im a dude I call it a journal, but writing down your thoughts at key points in your day is great... its fun to look back and see what you where thinking a few months ago, and you always feel that much more developed when you have your own little back story, i guess. 
And writing is a great tool for collecting your thoughts... really helps you figure out what your brain is trying to tell you amidst the mess we call our mind.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

It can help clear your mind. On the other hand some people just write the negative stuff they've had to go trough during the day which I do not think is very healthy.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I just read in the book _The Happiness Advantage_ about a clinical experiment where two groups were to write their daily experiences in a journal. Before the experiment began both groups underwent specialized tests to determine their overall level of happiness with their lives.

For the experiment, one group was to write about, in a neutral prose, just about whatever happened during their day. The other group was to write only about positive experiences that occurred through out their day.

At the conclusion of the experiment it was found that the group who wrote only positive experiences increased their overall satisfaction with live tremendously and their outlook lasted long after the end of the experiment. The reason is simple, the brain began to give more emphasis to positive experiences which decreased the severity of negative experiences. This rewiring of the brain is simple to perform with absolutely fantastic results.

As for me, I just read this today and I am staring a journal of positivity only asap.

So, yeah, write away! Keep it positive. If you need to get something off you chest try another route. Something to think about.


----------



## Almost Famous (Feb 22, 2011)

A diary really helps. I dont write down in it everyday, only when I need to vent anger, pain, frustration or joy. Looking back on it, I seriously recommend this for anyone.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

I tried keeping one, but is made me feel more anxious. I found that writing things down that I would rather forget was not at all helpful. But, to each there own.


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

I wouldn't because i don't trust this household:um


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Whenever I start to feel really anxious about something, I write about all the times I've been really anxious in the past about things that now seem silly.


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

I hate to admit this but i want to keep my journal now and keep it positive:mum


----------



## tweedyrat (Jan 8, 2011)

I've kept one for about half a year now, writing in it on and off, sometimes a few times a day, once not for a couple months. I just got back to it (after the couple months) and was amazed to reread my thoughts and see what's evolved and more specifically (and sadly) what hasn't changed. It made me think about time in a more real perspective.
I have definately used it a lot to vent my frustrations which probably isn't healthy. I like the idea of only writing the positive stuff. My first thought was that that would be skewing reality when I have an overpowering amount of negative thoughts, but then again isn't that exactly what I want to do, skew my perpective back the other way? I think I'll try it.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

I find that journals/diaries help. Writing always seems to make my thoughts come out clearer and I get a more accurate account of why I feel a certain way. Sometimes when I'm just sitting there thinking about things, my thoughts tend to be quite rapid, so getting things down in writing solidifies them, if that makes sense. It also helps you to keep track of your progress and any thought patterns you have which may contribute to sa. 

I don't really think you have to keep your journal entirely positive. It helps me to vent negative stuff in there too. It's not good to keep it inside, so yea, I suggest finding some sort of outlet.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

For me it does. I keep an online, private diary here: https://penzu.com/home

There are plenty of other free blog sites out there with more bells and whistles (LiveJournal being one), but they're designed to be public. You can set them to private, but I just don't trust them.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

I keep a diary that I write in at least a couple times a week. I like it because it's a way to express my emotions. It's not like I have anyone to talk to about anything, so it's a good outlet to express myself. It helps me organize my thoughts, and create ideas and strategies to deal with certain things.

I like the idea of writing about positive things. I think I'll actually incorporate that more into my entries. A journal can be very useful for venting negative emotions, but I think highlighting positive things can be a good use for it too.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I used to write in my diaries alot more when I was a preteen and teenager...haha helped alot with my teenage angst I had going on at the time. I ususally just write when i have too much emotions i need to write it down. I haven't really written in a long time cause I don't really see the point in writing as much as I used to, even though I love putting down my thoughts into paper and reflecting on them later I sometimes don't seem to have the time I used to:/ kind of makes me want to get back to writing, I could really see this helping menwith my struggle on sa. I shall think about it...hmmm?


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it helps, if not I would be bummed if I forgot some neat thought hahaha.


----------



## KickingWallflowers (Feb 2, 2011)

Writing things down had really seemed to help me. I think it just helps me organize my thoughts better.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

I find it hard toe keep a diary, because I always seem to forget to write in it. But I have a blog where I post and whatnot, and getting feelings off my chest there is like a diary, I guess. 

So to release yourself from those thoughts and that tension inside, I am sure can be very helpful, if you can stick to it.


----------

